# Time is running out & this site dont help



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Is it just me or does everybody on here have more halloween ideas in there heads than the actual time to build them ?
i must have 5 different projects on the go at the momment .
i tell myself just to stick with 1 project at a time and that works fine for a couple of days then i log onto hauntforum for some help and i see another great new prop that someones built and i start building that one then i got 6 on the go .lol

this site is just fueling my halloween addiction........

so my question is 
whats the most props builds have you had on the go at anyone time and have you got them finished before halloween ? 
whats the longest time you have taken to complete a project
.6 months ,1 year, more than 1 year ?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nope you're not the only one with too many props and too little time to build. i have the same problem as well!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I do one prop at a time and always time it to be done before Halloween because I don't like still being in build phase in late October. Most props I've made took 2-3 weeks to complete in my spare time. The longest build was my Tombstone Flapper - I think that was 5-6 weeks. The Graveyard Goblin might have taken a month.

I see many cool props here but apply the "will it fit our graveyard theme" rule to any decision to make one for our own use. Keeps things manageable


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I generally have a couple or so projects going at one time but manly it has to do with drying time, or money for parts issues. I have had projects on the back burner for up to three years. I find it helpful to make a list of this years new props or repairs and stick to that no matter what. Other wise I end up with a lot of half done props. It's a real test of will sometimes.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Hehehe...such is the curse of HauntForum.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm finding it hard enough to read every new post, let alone starting new projects LOL Come party time - I may still be logged into the forum...... hahahaha


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

The longest single prop I made took me almost 7 months!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

IMU said:


> The longest single prop I made took me almost 7 months!


Gee, which prop was that???

This forum is absolutely great for the constant information and ideas. I'll never in my life complete all of the ideas that I have gotten from this forum. Unless of course I win the lottery Then again with my awesome attention span, total lack of patience, and just flat out procrastinating, I still wouldn't get all those ideas done! So with that being said, even a simple tombstone can take me anywhere from a few days to complete, or it may take months for me to complete. I do have 6 different projects going on in the garage right now & since they are all static props they should easily get done. If not, off to the side they go and they'll eventually get finished! I'm probably not helping you much, lol!


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

It's like that every year with me, My lawn plus the charity haunt has made me stick to themes and props that will work for both. 

I keep a folder of project ideas, nothing complex, a few pages of notes and maybe a sketch or two of what I have in mind and if I can't get it done, it goes to the top of next year's ideas. Unfortunately the folder is now the size of the Chicago Phone book...

One of these years I'll get to the Axworthy flyer and the other projects I've been dreaming of...

RandalB


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Right there with you!!! Prop Madness!!! Just when I think I've got a handle on my list, I come here and find at least four new things I MUST have!!

I currently have about seven props in the works right now, which is pretty normal for me. Most of them are in the final stages, but I usually have a few small things I'm tweaking even after I'm all set up. My longest prop build that I worked on consistently from start to finish was the roof top dragon, he took 6 months to build. I have a few projects that have taken years to complete, but they were ones I more or less tinkered with on and off.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm sort of the opposite. I get wild ideas on my own. Then I come on the forum to see what other people have done along those lines and realize there's no way I can pull it off.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I only do a couple new things per year. I have enough with the 7-page halloween-to-do list every year that I start working on around this time in September. This year I making a tombstone, a halloween plate for my dining room, two carved-out foam pumpkins, and two boarded up windows for the front porch. Also, time and money are not on my side this year so I am being careful my spending of both.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Da Weiner said:


> ...... Also, time and money are not on my side this year so I am being careful my spending of both.


To this I can say amen. Time is certainly running out and money - well do I really need to eat that much????? LOL


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

as of now I have 2 shiatsu ground breakers a spider victim, pvc candles, 3 paper mache zombie heads, and a christmas deer wolf-all WIP's!

I also have 5- 5rpm motors collecting dust, with the plans of becoming a FCG, an Axworthy, a grave peeper, and replacing the wiper motor in the stirring witch.

hmmmm just realized that leaves me with 1 more motor without a project??? 

oh yeah almost forgot the LED throwies that arrived from China a couple weeks ago that I intend to transform into spotlights! 

how many days till Halloween again? I guess I can rest when I die!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I am constantly tweaking props, so it seems like nothing is ever done. I have found it very useful to create a wiring schematic from each trigger, controller and prop. Then I add the things I want to change on the prop to the list. Then just work the list. I try not to work on any props in october, just the haunt and trouble shooting. It seems like I add about two to three props a year. My fire breathing demon has been under construction for three years. I have the rest of september to finish him. He is not the most elaborate prop ever, but presents the biggest safety risk.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

My longest running build is still ongoing, I started on my Angels back in February, and I WILL have them done by Halloween, by golly!


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Holcomb Haunter said:


> as of now I have 2 shiatsu ground breakers...


Shiatsu Ground Breakers?

My neighbor has one of those... :jol:









Seriously, what's a shiatsu ground breaker?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Buzz

Do a search here for shiatsu massager and you'll find a number of props which use those as a base for movement. Here's an excellent example with tutorial - SpookySam's grave grabber:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7437&highlight=SpookySam


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh OK... cool :smoking:
Sorry I veered off topic


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That dog looks like a Ewok or Gremlin! CUTE.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Buzz-LMAO!! He's adorable!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I build on and off through out the year usually I do the carving of the heads and hands through out the winter then I do the monster mudding and other tasks in the spring through summer but I am constantly thinking and doing something halloween related


----------

